# [solved] Ausgabe von emerge in Datei umleiten

## Gladdle

Wie der Titel schon beschreibt, wie verdammt noch mal mache ich das? Frueher ging das mit emerge --pretend mc >> datei.txt, dies funktioniert aber seit dem neuen Portage (bei mir ist Version 2.2_rc33 installiert, Architektur amd64) nicht mehr. Weder die Google Suche noch die Forensuche haben mich weitergebracht. Das Thema wurde hier einmal angesprochen (Beitrag von Masta Pete), aber nicht beantwortet. Das einzige was ich nun weiss ist das es anscheinend zwei Kanaele gibt (stdout und stderr) die Ausgabemeldungen verarbeiten. emerge --info >> datei.txt funktioniert weiterhin. In "Haeufige Probleme und Loesungen" steht ebenfalls nichts ueber dieses Thema drin.

Nachtrag: Ein emerge --pretend mc 2> datei.txt bringt formatierungen in die Datei das sie (meines erachtens nach) nicht vorzeigbar (fuer das Forum, etc.) ist.Last edited by Gladdle on Tue Jul 21, 2009 7:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[07:06:19]|[tobi@tobi-desktop]|/tmp

$ emerge --pretend mc >> datei.txt

[07:06:26]|[tobi@tobi-desktop]|/tmp

$cat datei.txt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mc-4.6.1-r4  USE="X gpm ncurses nls samba slang unicode -7zip"

```

So wird es auch weiterhin gehen.

$befehl 1> $datei liefert dir stdout (Standard Output)

$befehl 2> $datei liefert dir stderr (Standard Error Output)

Tobi

----------

## 69719

```

emerge -evp world 2>&1 | tee emerge.log

```

damit leitest du stderr auf stdout um und schickst es in das Programm tee, welches es auf stdout anzeigt und gleichzeitig in die Datei emerge.log schreibt.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Wie der Titel schon beschreibt, wie verdammt noch mal mache ich das? Frueher ging das mit emerge --pretend mc >> datei.txt, dies funktioniert aber seit dem neuen Portage (bei mir ist Version 2.2_rc33 installiert, Architektur amd64) nicht mehr. [......]

 

Hm..., kann ich nicht bestätigen 

```
phine@kraftwerk1 /tmp $ emerge --pretend portage >> datei.txt

phine@kraftwerk1 /tmp $ cat datei.txt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc33
```

----------

## Gladdle

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So wird es auch weiterhin gehen.

 

Jupp. Mein emerge --pretend mc >> datei.txt gibt mir folgendes aus:

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!
```

Funktioniert also weiterhin ^^

Die Loesung von escor hat mir geholfen. Vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben (oder es zumindest versuchten)!

----------

